# Diamondhead 25th anniversary



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
It’s time to start thinking about the *2018* *International Small Scale Steamup* in Diamondhead, MS.
This will be our *25th anniversary* steamup and we are planning lots of activities to celebrate the occasion. 

As many of you know Jerry Reshew started all of this in 1993 and he has organized/attended every one until his passing earlier this year. He will be missed by all of us but his spirit will still be with us during the steamup.

Please remember to *send in your registration forms*if you have not yet done so. This is the only way we can get an accurate count of attendance so we can order enough pins, cups, aprons, shirts and food for the Friday Cajun lunch. You can pay at the registration desk if you don’t want to send a check in the mail. *November 1 is the deadline for ordering the above items so we need a final count by then or we cannot guarantee that they will be available after that date.*

This year we have been invited to the *Mississippi Coast Model RR Museum (mcmrcm.org), *in* Gulfport,* on Monday, Jan. 15. They have many track setups from Z-gauge up to 7 ½” gauge and are housed in 3 buildings plus a large outdoor area. They have constructed a special Live Steam track for us to run on. It is outside and elevated so all are invited to bring their engines and rolling stock. We have not rented a bus for this, so everyone who wants to go will have to find a friend and carpool. It is about a 30 minute drive from Diamondhead. Lunch will be provided by the museum. They have opened on Monday only for us.

We will have a bus excursion to the *French Quarter *on Thursday. You will be dropped off in the French Quarter near Jackson Square and free to roam at will. Everyone will meet back at the bus around 4 PM and return to Diamondhead. A sign-up sheet will be at the registration desk so please be sure to sign in if you want to go

Gail Fisher will be heading up a *Crafts Event *for the Ladies (and men), days and time to be determined. She has asked anyone wanting to participate to look in their junk boxes and bring any of the following items:

· Bottle caps from 1.75L liquor bottles or similar.
· Small flat metal and/or plastic hardware and train parts such as washers, little nuts, small chain, thumb tacks, tiny screws, O-rings, etc.
· Small junk jewelry and sewing notions, such as odd or broken earrings, small chain, old watch parts, flat beads, findings, snaps, little buttons, metal fasteners, bra hooks, closures, old metal or plastic zippers, etc.

Cindy Smelser will be running a *Bingo* game on Wednesday from 7-9 PM. All are invited.

Will Lindley will be holding the *annual Scotch tasting* at various times during the week. See Will for time and place.

The usual Friday night movie will be *Breakhart Pass *starring Charles Bronson with lots of train action. 

Last year, Jerry Reshew organized the *Mamod Club of the Americas *event at Diamondhead. I am sure Jerry would have wanted us to continue on with this event, so please bring along your Mamod models for display and running. Tables will be available or see Jeff Young for assistance.

Don’t forget to order your *25th Anniversary Boxcar *in 1:32 or 1:20 at www.trainsales.com.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why they can't find another place for this event. Stay across the street. This review start out "JUST SLEEP IN YOUR CAR". LOL
Terribly poor quality to include: Wi-if not working, stale cigarette and mold smell, light not working, not telephone to contact front desk, door frame cracking and falling, wall paper peeling off of walls in several places, baseboards cracked and taped (yes, taped) to the wall, bathroom vent fan broken and rusty, mold and gapped seams visible in bathroom, and there was a live roach in the room. 
Did they offer us a discount, refund, apology? Nope.

Even my dogs won't stay there.


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

JFrank:

Although my health will not permit me to go, if I did, I would be there to run trains, NOT STAY IN THE LAP OF LUXURY.

Since you find the place SO DISGUSTING, maybe you should not go and spare us your diatribe of complaints.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

An opportunity to celebrate a milestone, to recognized Jerry's foresight of an annual event that promoted the hobby and enjoy friends along with live steam venture.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people are Not missed at DH.

Larry


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

bigsteam said:


> JFrank:
> 
> Although my health will not permit me to go, if I did, I would be there to run trains, NOT STAY IN THE LAP OF LUXURY.
> 
> Since you find the place SO DISGUSTING, maybe you should not go and spare us your diatribe of complaints.


 
Hey Bigsteam, maybe some of us have better tastes than you. The place is disgusting. Read the reviews.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> Some people are Not missed at DH.
> 
> Larry


Including you Larry.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles said:


> An opportunity to celebrate a milestone, to recognized Jerry's foresight of an annual event that promoted the hobby and enjoy friends along with live steam venture.


I agree with you Charles, I merely suggested they find a better place to have it. And sooner or later the place will be sold and torn down, probably sooner.


----------



## terry smelser (Feb 22, 2008)

While we would prefer that everyone stay at the hotel as the event runs 24/7, there are other accommodations in the area. It is difficult to find a location
that lets us boil water, fire coal, toot whistles, and float boats plus has space for seminars, meetings, a movie, three tracks, tables, a market, lunch and we keep adding events to make it more enjoyable for all - Mamod, bingo, crafting etc. We agree something could happen with the hotel and we would be forced to make a change - but we would lose something in the process - and we have looked at other options. This will be a great event and we want to have a good turn out. There aren't many opportunities to see so many friends who share a common interest. See you in January.

Terry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Diamondhead again next January,
I have been attending since 1999 and love each year!
Yes, the hotel is not the best but the overall event is one of the greatest in small scale live steam and the friends to be made and activities in which to become involved cancel that out in my opinion.
This past weekend a group gathered at Chip and Gail Rosenblum's home in Columbus, Ohio for the 16mm group's 40th anniversary steamup. The long term DH attendees encouraged others that no one should let one angry old man's rantings dissuade their attendance at Diamondhead. 
If you're on the fence just come to Mississippi and take it all in. Twenty four hour steaming organized by some of the nicest people in the hobby will have you coming back even if the venue is not five stars.
See you in January,
Tom


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom,
Well said. I think I can speak for Terry Seese and myself by saying we very much enjoy the area and the culture. It is a very different experience from where we live. Although we don't stay in 'the' hotel, we find the venue unparalleled in what they allow us to do. We also greatly appreciate the work that goes into this event and we plan to honor the man who started this 25 yrs ago by attending once again. If the hotel does go down, it will be a sad day for many of us who look forward to meeting there to do what we all enjoy.
Sam


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, looking forward to seeing you at DH. We are stopping at Cabin Fever on the way, and expect to arrive at DH sometime Monday afternoon.

Larry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Diamondhead - Can't wait*

Tom, Larry, Pat, Terry, Yves, Kendrick and everyone else who has to fly/drive to DH - HAVE A SAFE TRIP, and see you in January.

Don't forget your extras for the flea market and money to take something home.

Tom, do you still have those small wooden car kits?

I'll do a small workshop on preparing for the ultimate day when our stuff goes to our next of kin. Much will be based upon recent experiences on helping to dispose of my late friend Tom Myers" estate earlier this year. We all need to think about the big "what happens now" event, and a little preparation will help your survivors.

For the Scotch lovers, maybe Bourbon too, on at least one evening, we'll have something special for dessert. Let me know if you want to participate and bring a bottle of your favorite to share. The good conversation is as or maybe more important than the whiskey.

Lots of other interesting things will be going on, so check your registration forms and sign up for those special events.

Best regards,

Will


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat, will you and Richard be able to supply some warm temperatures for the steamup (anything above 50 will do nicely)? It was minus 14 this morning here in Vermont, and I don't think it went above zero in the afternoon. It would be nice to leave the thermal underwear home.

Looking forward to seeing everybody in two weeks.

Larry


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Forecast for Bay St Louis is lows in the high 30's and 40's and highs in the high 50's to 60's. Bring your shorts and swim suits!!


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Pat,

Looks like perfect weather for a steamup. See you all in a week!

I am trying to finish up dummy cylinders for Dora before I leave. Mark H. did a nice job of writing up easy mods for Dora. I already did the boiler lowering, but I have screwed (really, really screwed up) the repaint. No time for a strip down and repaint before DH. 

Dan


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Freeezing here now*

I hope you guys are not freezing. It is sleeting like crazy and temps are to drop all day into tonite and tommorow.
I dont remeber tht dates for DH but I tought they were tihis week.
Take care and be careful if you are driving on highways since they will be covered with ice.


----------

